# My 10 week old growled & barked at me while eating



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunner, my 10 week old pup just growled and barked at me twice when I tried to pet his chest while he was eating. 

I have been touching him off and on when he eats to get him used to it. I have two little boys 2 and 4 and I want him to be ok with touch, *in case* my kids happen to touch him without me seeing. 

They are not allowed to be near him when he is eating but I want him used to it anyway. 

Gunner did not have a reaction when I was petting his back while he was eating but when I moved my hand to his chest he paused, growled and barked. 

I was very surprised. I went back to petting his back and he continued to eat. I then went to pet his chest and he did the same thing. 

I didn't want him to think he could make me leave him alone by growling. So I got out more food and then dropped it into his dish a few pieces at a time with one hand and continued to pet him with the other hand. 

While doing this, he let me pet him all over, including his chest. I had read that by putting food in his dish with your hands as he is eating makes the dog realize that hands around his dish is a good thing. I hadn't done that before this instance but it seemed to work and he didn't mind me petting him at all. 

Should I be very concerned about the growl and bark? What should I do so that never happens again?

If my kids drop food and he gets it, he scoffs it down very quickly if I come near him. 

I don't want my dog to be a food guarder. What should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The only time I remember Brooks growling was when I gave him a raw meat bone when he was a few month old and he growled and carried it away (with his demeanor showing he really prized that bone and did not want me to have it) when I tried to get it back from him. At that pount I decided to never give him that treat again.
But, your idea of petting as food is given is good. Have you tried teaching him to take kibble pieces gently from your hand? That might be a good idea (probably you tube videos showing steps to take).


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

It seems you handled it very well. I concur with hand feeding him and also continuing to do what you did (add a few pieces of kibble to his bowl and pet). While I don't think this is super serious yet, start working on resource guarding prevention on a wider scale. Aside from his food bowl, try asking him to trade a toy of chew he has for good treats, praise, then return the toy or chew to him. This teaches him also that if you do happen to take something from him it isn't the end: he may still get it back or at least he'll get something he likes.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are such food hogs at that age - why not just leave him alone when he is eating? I left my pup alone because he is such a food hog, never tried to take his food or pet him while eating - now he is 13 months and I can stick my hand in his food dish while he is eating, without any problems. I think messing with a pup while he is eating for 'teaching not to bite or be food agressive' is overrated. Remember, when he was in a litter, he had to fight for his part of the food and littermates will push each other around and bite on each other.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Also, remember he is still getting to know you and trust is not entirely there yet. He is going to be protective of his stuff for a bit until he learns that you are not a threat. 

I think hand feeding is a great thing, not just for resource guarding but to help improve the bond. You can also try tossing some super high value treats near his bowl while he is eating to teach him that your presence is a good thing. 

We had a couple of scary guarding instances with Henry when he was a pup. In fact, the big one was with a raw meat bone like the other post mentioned. He doesn't get those anymore. However, I freaked out and read the book Mine! and used some of her techniques. I think for us it was lack of trust and him testing us. However, we got him past it. 

Even now occasionally when he is really getting into a kong, I will grab a nice treat and walk over to him. As soon as he senses me coming, he drops the kong and looks at me like, "oh goody!" I will then drop the additional treat in the kong and give it back to him. Then I just walk away. Your dog isn't ready for that yet, but it's an example of how you can eventually get them to like you being around them when they eat. In fact, Henry refuses to eat too far away from me now because he thinks he may miss out on his goody.

So bottom line: don't panic. Do work with him and read that book for general knowledge. Also, give him time to bond with you - and unlearn normal dog behaviors.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I think letting him eat in peace is important. Even if you are hand feeding don't pet him. Do you want someone smooching all over you when you are eating? Growling is one of their only way to communicate with us humans, so let him know that you are safe to eat around by letting him just eat. I train my girls to sit then lay before they eat, but our pup is now just on the sit stage. It teaches them impulse control and then that I am safe.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I hadn't thought about him not trusting me completely yet. Gunner already takes kibble from my hands very gently. I have been clicker training him and his treats are his kibble. He will take one piece at a time from my hand and my 2 year old son's hand during training, very slowly and gently. 

I've also taught him drop it with a rope toy. I play tug with him, say drop it, he lets go then I give it right back and say take it. He allows me to exchange my kids' toys for one of his as well. 

I've also taught him leave it. So I can put a treat on the floor in front of him, say leave it, wait a few seconds and then give him a different treat. 

He sits and waits with his food in his dish until I say ok before he goes to eat his meals from his dish as well. 

So he is really good which is why I was so surprised with the growl but maybe he was just impatient and thought I was going to take it away. It was his first meal of the day as well so he was probably really hungry.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

@Ihowemt I understand what you are saying but my concern is if my little kids happen to touch him sometime while he is eating. I want him to be conditioned to allowing it so he doesn't snap at them. My kids are not allowed near him while eating but I would like to be prepared in case the situation occurs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you're on the right track but maybe expecting a little too much at this point. He's a baby.
As someone else said, he's only been with you a short time and doesn't really know you or trust you yet. 
If you know that the chest area is the problem, stay away from that while he's eating for now. 
Work up to that and when he knows you aren't going to take his food, then start that area again. 

I'm in the "don't mess with him while he's eating" camp - if you give me something tasty and keep smoochin on me or sticking your fingers in it, it will make me annoyed and I will growl and bark too.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Food guarding at any age can be problematic if not dangerous for all. Part of the training program we have learned includes 'stirring their food with our fingers' while they are eating when puppies. This is to train them away from food guarding. Our first mail, from day one, did not like it, we had to wear a leather glove at first, as he would nip the fingers. But, he did learn to accept it.

the steps you have taken are good, keep it up...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Be careful expecting adult behaviors and success from a baby. He is clearly not comfortable so like with any training, when the pup is no longer successful back up a step or two for a while. I do caution you that you could create a food aggression problem, or bring one out, if you are not careful.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never had to deal with resource guarding so I can't be of any help there.
My only word of caution is when you say that you don't want him to think that growling will get you to go away.
Think of it in terms of dog language, a growl is their first warning that you are doing something they don't like. The next step is a snap or all out bite. I for one would be concerned about teaching them that the growling doesn't get any response from the people for fear that they would skip the growl and go straight for the bite.

I've personally never bothered with training them to get used to people around when they eat. I do routinely drop extra goodies in their bowls and do a lot of trading of items and hand feeding treats.

My one instance of resource guarding was my 14 year old lab that never growled at anyone in his life. I have him a raw rib bone and he growled at me when I went to take it from him. He will just never get another one again.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmm, this is so confusing. I don't know what to do. Half of you are saying put your fingers in the bowl and get him used to it and the other half are saying leave him alone. 

He growled at me the second day as well. I have stopped bothering him when he is eating. I have taught him "leave it" so I put the food in his dish and he waits until I say "ok, good" before he goes to eat. I feel that by making him wait patiently for his food at such a young age, I am teaching him that I am in control of his food. But at the same time, I feel like he has earned the right to eat in peace. So I have been leaving him be while he eats. 

Like I said previously, he is very gentle when taking kibble out of my fingers and even my 2 year old's fingers during training. So he is not aggressive around food in general. I definitely don't want to cause a food aggression problem by bothering him while he is eating.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you have to decide - and this is just my opinion - if you want to be dominant, as in "I'm always in control of everything, and you, dog, will bow to me" and reinforce that by playing in his bowl when he clearly doesn't like it, or gain his trust by saying, "I can see you don't like that, so trust me not to do something that bothers you until you're okay with it."

I think you're doing the right things. And you seem very careful and concerned so I think you're going to continue to do the right things.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I highly recommend reading (or at least skimming) the book, "Mine!"

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Mine-Practical-Guide-Resource-Guarding/dp/0970562942[/ame]

I really think it will help clear the fog a bit. 

You will often find differing opinions on the board about the best approach on many things. Think of it as being provided a variety options. Some will work for you and your dog and some won't.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

laprincessa said:


> I think you have to decide - or gain his trust by saying, "I can see you don't like that, so trust me not to do something that bothers you until you're okay with it."
> 
> I think you're doing the right things. And you seem very careful and concerned so I think you're going to continue to do the right things.



The only problem I have with that is that there are other things that dogs would growl at in displeasure that I would not take a "sorry, I won't bother you" approach to. Why make food an exception or a sacred cow out of?

On the other hand, if Gunner is fine with all but having his chest touched whilst eating then don't touch his chest. I understand the importance of making a puppy childproof as we have done such things as playing with our puppy's food. If he can handle all but his chest then that's pretty good.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

our girls definitely wait to get their food. They must lie down nicely first. I am working in this with Betty now, and so far I just hold my hand over the dish. She is sitting, but now starting to dance all over with her head and paws. I wait until she stops moving and release her then. I will keep slowly progressing this (eye contact next) and combine it with "leave it" where I can take my hand away and she waits. We also then work on setting the dish fown and waiting, which is harder because it is more exciting.

I would keep going with what you are doing and see how it is going in a couple of weeks. As long as he is not guarding treats (lots of give and take and trading) that is. I don't see it so much as being in control, but being the teacher or parent in the rules of good behavior.

I have to wonder how it would go if he growled again (maybe in a month try one easy stroke) you took the food away, then went through having him sit nicely and get it again. I am not sure. It could backfire but it also could help him learn manners without negativity, and he hopefully connects that the food always comes back, just as long as he doean't growl. But I'd wait a few weeks, and try it extremely slowly. You will be better off to counter condition like that if you never push him over his comfort threshold. Slowly hopefully the threshold expands.

Another option is to give him some kibble (waiting appropriately) then get ready to give him some more and a slight stroke. That might tuen the stroking into a precursor of getting fed.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Chritty said:


> The only problem I have with that is that there are other things that dogs would growl at in displeasure that I would not take a "sorry, I won't bother you" approach to. Why make food an exception or a sacred cow out of?
> 
> On the other hand, if Gunner is fine with all but having his chest touched whilst eating then don't touch his chest. I understand the importance of making a puppy childproof as we have done such things as playing with our puppy's food. If he can handle all but his chest then that's pretty good.



I agree. I was using a broad brush and generalizing - which is something I shouldn't have done when we're talking about a puppy. 

You're correct.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

laprincessa said:


> I agree. I was using a broad brush and generalizing - which is something I shouldn't have done when we're talking about a puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct.



Sorry, I wasn't meaning to single you out or anything, just that I'm genuinely curious about the other side of the "argument" and you had worded it well. 

I've read a few threads and a few opinions either side of the "handle food v. leave them alone" discussion. Millie is fine with me putting my hand in her food, she doesn't like me stopping her halfway through her meal but does oblige. The only thing that she is really concerned about is bones, even then it's not aggressive, she just runs away with it. I control when she gets them so I'm not worried about her eating bones around children or strangers because I'd never give her one in that situation.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Chritty said:


> Sorry, I wasn't meaning to single you out or anything, just that I'm genuinely curious about the other side of the "argument" and you had worded it well.
> 
> I've read a few threads and a few opinions either side of the "handle food v. leave them alone" discussion. Millie is fine with me putting my hand in her food, she doesn't like me stopping her halfway through her meal but does oblige. The only thing that she is really concerned about is bones, even then it's not aggressive, she just runs away with it. I control when she gets them so I'm not worried about her eating bones around children or strangers because I'd never give her one in that situation.


No worries - hard to read tone and intent in words on a screen. 
I can take anything from Max, I can pick up his food and give it back, take stuff out of his mouth, etc. He might run away with something, but it's like your Millie, no aggression. I took stuff from him when he was a puppy and always gave it back - unless it was bad, of course! 

The only instances of guarding that I've personally seen have been with dogs I've been watching, and the things they guarded disappeared as soon as they would trade for something better. 

I guess I just think of how I would react if someone constantly messed with me while I was eating - and I know I'd smack them after a bit!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I can take anything from our girls too. But it took a LOT of practice and trade trade trade. Once we got that down I started just taking it and immediately saying YES! (my verbal marker, in lieu of a clicker) and giving it back also immediately. It just takes time, patience, and being able to take the training back a step if the dog falters. You will get there! Best of luck, however you go about it.


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would definitely recommend feeding your puppy breakfast/dinner by hand only for the first couple weeks to prevent resource guarding behaviours. I did this and my dog learned to expect positive things and yummy food whenever I am around. I can take a meaty bone out of his mouth without complaint if I need to (although I only do this if I want to move him for example off the couch and give it right back). 

Also check out : http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf This free book by Ian Dunbar has great tips on preventing resource guarding. Also check out the companion book, "Before you get your Puppy."


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

graepian0 said:


> Also check out : http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf This free book by Ian Dunbar has great tips on preventing resource guarding. Also check out the companion book, "Before you get your Puppy."


THANK YOU! Dunbar's method for treating resource guarding has been working so well. I was very shocked and scared recently when I gave my 3.5 month old a rib bone and he growled, barked, and lunged at me to guard it. 

I read that section over multi times until I was confident I understood it. When Gunner and I were completely alone, I started holding onto the bone, let him chew on it (he didn't guard it when I was holding it), said drop it, gave him a yummy treat as soon as he did, then let him go back to chewing. I repeatedly this frequently over a couple of days, then started letting him have the bone and then asking him to drop it. 

Just now, I was able to tell him to drop it while he had it on his mat, treat, pick it up and then give it back. I just did it like 15 times. No guarding at all. 

I am so happy and relieved! 

Now, I am going to consistently use Dunbar's techniques with his food dish and any other bones I give.


----------

